# Elliott's Spring Gathering 2012 (ESG2012)



## Profec (Mar 23, 2012)

[x-posted this from my FA journal]

I'm so completely amped for ESG 2012. I finally got around to paying attention to the announcement for the event in May. The hotel is going to be off the hook. It's going to be at the Hyatt Grand Cypress. A freakin' 4 Diamond hotel. WAT!? XD


Has any furry con EVER been held in a hotel of that level?


It's $125 a night for up to 4 people in a room. That number seemed ridiculously low. So I decided to do something rash. I checked what the normal rates were on their website and found it's $200 for two people.


That rate is reDONKulous.


You know what ELSE is included in that price? A rock climbing wall. A 1/2 acre pool with waterfalls, grottos, hot tubs and water slides. 21 Acre lake with sailboats and paddle boats (<3). And a practice putting course.


What ISN'T included, but is right friggin' there is a Jack Nicklaus golf course (I'm not a golfer, but I heard that those are really awesome), and the Disney parks... which makes sense cuz the hotel is on Disney property. 


Don't believe me? Go to http://grandcypress.hyatt.com and see for yourself. 


I haven't even mentioned the ESG stuff. Of course, I can't. They aren't going to tell us until the event has started. But look at what kind of people they've had before. An Executive Producer/Director of Bones, the VP of product development for Gearbox Software (the guys who made Borderlands), the previous Director of NASA (ooooh my gawd!), and Rob Paulsen (the voice of Pinky). And those guys were all at the same event at the same time. 


You can't seriously have people of that caliber at an event and NOT have it be good. I expect that this year's will be just as awesome.

I really want to know who else is going. So, who is coming?:3


----------



## Translord (Mar 23, 2012)

I am so incredibly jealous right now  
The only con I can go to is FWA, and that's only if I can get a ride. Plus I couldn't go this year and so I've gotta wait a whole 'nother year. 

I bet you'll have a blast there though!


----------



## The_Wood (Mar 24, 2012)

Can't wait!  Last year's ESG was my first (tho not the first Elliott's event), and it really was a great time.  It was the perfect mix of hanging out partying at night, and fun things to do during the day.  Can't wait for this year's, just booked my plane tix last week.


----------



## HexWulf (Mar 25, 2012)

aha I'm so excited I need to plan this for my budget and take the dates off of work.  now...to find roomies.


----------



## Bencoon (Mar 25, 2012)

The hotel looks pretty darn spiffy. I haven't been in a while, but I do keep hearing interesting things about it. @.@ I'm going to try to make it, too!


----------



## Carnie (Mar 25, 2012)

If I went, it'd be my first time. Considering how close I am, I think I might try and make it over there. :>


----------



## Fox_Dude (Mar 25, 2012)

I always have fun even aside from the work I do at Elliott's. I'm stoked for this one at the new hotel though. The last hotel was fine, but some rooms had a moist feel to them that made the sheets stick to your skin. I've already visited a standard room, and a suite at this new place and I can safely say that is no longer a problem lol. I gave a small tour of the grounds and a room last time I was there to a group of people that planned on coming. They seemed pretty excited and I love helping others have fun and feel invited at an event.

One thing I will love is the heated full size pool! I'm a wimp about pool temperatures, so thought it was funny that they keep placards out that show the temperatures of both the heated and non heated pool XD My boyfriend Paradox already got to enjoy the paddle boats and had fun racing around some non-furs that just happened to be out there as well. Of course the main reason I go to any large event like this is to party with the friends I only see a few times a year. From what I've been hearing (wink wink) There should be some nice parties this year at Elliott's.

The event dance should be a unique experience as well. I'll definitely be there shaking my money maker.


----------



## Darkwolf72 (Mar 27, 2012)

That Hotel is amazing. I stayed there with my family back when it opened in 1986. I was just up there again this past weekend and the 800,000 gallon pool took me back to my childhood. The rooms are amazing and recently upgraded with all the bells and whistles! We were in the pool and the girl brought our drinks right to the edge where we were swimming. Never had to get out of the pool! Actually... Never even had to leave the resort for anything after my BF and I arrived Friday, we were so sad to leave on Sunday. Can't wait till ESG in May!

You will not want to leave this amazing resort!


----------



## Fenrari (Mar 27, 2012)

If it wasn't for the fact that I'm saving up for AC I might consider it. 

Also May = Summer = Not Spring


----------



## Onnes (Mar 27, 2012)

Fenrari said:


> Also May = Summer = Not Spring



What? Summer begins around June 20th.


----------



## valrejn (Mar 28, 2012)

I've been to some of the Spring Gatherings in the past, and they just  keep getting better and better.  The new hotel looks incredible, and I  can't wait to see what other surprises are in store for us this year.   One of my favorite things at the past events was the free admission to  Wet 'n Wild, and the Hyatt's pool is almost a water park in itself.  I  expect I'll be spending a whole lot of time poolside with friends when  I'm not enjoying the special events and other activities.


----------



## Vivian Ferrox (Mar 29, 2012)

This is in Florida right?


----------



## Fox_Dude (Mar 30, 2012)

Vivian Ferrox said:


> This is in Florida right?



https://elliottsliveevents.org/ESG2012 Yep, Orlando FL. You can also visit the hotels website at: http://grandcypress.hyatt.com/ for more information on the hotel itself.


----------



## HexWulf (Apr 24, 2012)

Haha summer doesn't ever begin in florida, It's summer almost all year long.  We don't really get a Fall or much of a spring.

ahhhh, it's approaching, I need to get my RSVP'd stuff out of the way and figure out what's going on with the room and such.


----------

